# GTR likes/dislikes



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had my GTR over a year now and have developed strange relationship - I don't love it the way you would an Aston or GT3 (probably because engine lacks real charisma) but I've grown to appreciate it to the extent I can't imagine buying anything else and have 2011 model on order.

It's the small things that make the difference re long term ownership and I wonder if this is why the GTR currently getting mixed Press reviews. The Press now take the monterous performance for granted whereas in day to day driving the GTR's real ability is more the effortless way it consumes straights on light throttle in a high gear. Autocar claim an M3 may be more rewarding but in the real world when you are tired or roads wet/greasy and you just want to get home asap.....

The GTR has fab electronics - easy to use sat nat and cruise control and of course the audio display.

And the relatively 'high' profile tyres reduce risk of wheel damage if you hit rut in the road.

Not to forget the compact key fob!

Minor dislikes are location of heated seat switch and exterior door handles - can't Nissan build in a light so easier find door handle in the dark.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

The heater swtich is a bit far back - I think they moved it forward in the 2011 model?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Boot shut line uke:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Two massive omissions still annoy me:

1) No memory seats. Why? They're already heavy electric items, so adding a chip to memorise and control them would be a no-brainer. Particularly annoying when you have to wait ages for them to power forwards and backwards to let someone into the back.

2) No permanent outside temp display. WTF! I can't think of a single other car which has a temp display that doesn't permanently display it. Utterly stupid. Were they short of display space on the MFD or something? :chuckle:
Particularly useful this time of year when you're trying to guess whether there might be ice on the road...

I also can't for the life of me work out why the gearbox cannot stay in R mode when switching from Manual to Auto or vice versa. Stupid.

Having said that, as I am currently lacking in the readies to buy a 458 Italia, I can't think of another car to replace it either, hence the 2011!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I love the car.

I have an extreme dislike for the dealer network and how they treat/shaft their customers.


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

I too, love the car. I had a host of niggles prior to the 12 month optimisation which all have been rectified. Rear three - quarter visibility is poor.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Agree with all that*

Of the items mentioned, the outside temp and the reverting of the electronics back to normal from R when selecting manual annoy the most.
I would also like the mirrors to fold when its locked and the I pod to work properly through the MFD 
But I find mine very engaging, and dont quite get the general opinion of it being a high tech, souless machine. I quite like the imperfections tbh.
Its also so effortlessly fast, its pretty addictive. As an everyday car I think its as easy to live with as an M3 depending on how much you use the rear seats. Who honestly slides the back of the car all over the place in normal driving no matter how controllable, with tyres coming in at such high prices.
Difficult to think of a suitable replacement at the moment. I to would love a 458 next but that or the Mac MP4 are a bit pricey so I'll have to sell some organs.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Needs HUD


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

Rear View mirror in the wrong place...TOO BIG!!!..gives a blind spot on cars coming from front left side..have to duck to see whats happening...
And.. the Sun visor is too big..Try put it down completely....Blind fold driving!!!!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> Rear View mirror in the wrong place...TOO BIG!!!..gives a blind spot on cars coming from front left side..have to duck to see whats happening...


Push it up (requires a bit of effort)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

jeevgtr said:


> Rear View mirror in the wrong place...TOO BIG!!!..gives a blind spot on cars coming from front left side..have to duck to see whats happening...
> And.. the Sun visor is too big..Try put it down completely....Blind fold driving!!!!!


Took reading a post on here to realise that the mirror can be raised until it's touching the roof. Never found it to be a real problem.

Sun visor, are you kidding? Just don't pull it down all the way then!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My one and only criticism with the R35 is that the side supports on the seats are just too narrow and my back is twisted slightly to the right or the left, I never quite fit into it properly. I would change them for aftermarket if I was using the car every day but I've learnt to live with it. It's the only minor irritation I've got with it.

And, NO, I'm not a FB!:chuckle:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Karls said:


> I love the car.
> 
> I have an extreme dislike for the dealer network and how they treat/shaft their customers.


+1 (00%)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Likes...

- Styling, still blows me away and nothing like it on the road.
- The reaction from 99.9% of other road users, they still gawp at it.
- The usability day to day, is superb.
- Performance is fantastic in 90% of road conditions.
- Nice big boot for shopping, weekends away, golf etc
- Steering is precise and bang on the money, awesome for such a big car.
- Flappy paddles and gearbox are superb 95% of the time.
- Easy to mod to get more power...

Dislikes..

- few rattles and squeaks here and there
- cost of tranny oil and other parts
- seat height when wearing a lid on track
- tranny temps after 5 laps anywhere
- no outside air temp on MFD... wtf?
- soft, soft paint
- tyre availability


All in all, you'd have to prise those keys out of my dead hand......

I ****in love it


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Likes

Practicality, even commuting into central london
Effect on everyone who sees it ! Kids to Old men
Acceleration and grip.
Can get my 3 teenage sons in it .. Just
Steering feel
Sat nav, and bluetooth
Voice control that actually works !


Dislikes
Wheels that are hard to get refurbed
Temp guage not permanently on
6monthly servicing


Overall best car i have ever had , and that includes a GT2 and a Turbo S
Wouldnt swap and will wait till warranty runs out and then lichfield it for more power (not needed but fun)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

If the GTR was 400KG lighter and had a V8 it would be close to perfection. :bowdown1:

Instead, Im having to double the horse power and add flame throwers to compensate :flame:

*Standard GTR 8/10*
*Modified GTR 9/10*
*Severn Valley Motorsport/GTC KK1000R TBC/10*
KK's for Kevan Kemp


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

misters3 said:


> Push it up (requires a bit of effort)


Will have a go at it...hope nothing breaks!!!


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

Sun visor, are you kidding? Just don't pull it down all the way then![/QUOTE]

Hmmmmmm when driving it everyday you will find small faults with the car...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The mirror is on a very short stalk with ball joints at either end so you can angle it closer to the roof.

Re the visor, I just mean set it at the angle you need to block the sun, surely it doesn't need to be all the way down.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've just though of another dislike...

I hate journos in mags (Mr Yu an unusual exception) who harp on about "playstation this" and "electronic that" and 4 wheel drive trickery when they dont know what they are talking about.
A 911 Turbo with a pendulum engine position never gets mentioned as electronic gimmickry, always as a wonderful piece of engineering, yet these journos sneer at the GTR using similar stuff.

Does my swede in, it does....


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I've just though of another dislike...
> 
> I hate journos in mags (Mr Yu an unusual exception) who harp on about "playstation this" and "electronic that" and 4 wheel drive trickery when they dont know what they are talking about.
> A 911 Turbo with a pendulum engine position never gets mentioned as electronic gimmickry, always as a wonderful piece of engineering, yet these journos sneer at the GTR using similar stuff.
> ...


I know what you mean, dont take it to heart though, they generally talk about it in stunned awe :bowdown1:

Actually I think the Turbo has been damned with faint praise in recent times


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd just like a bit less weight and a more track focussed proposition, a la GT3


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I like everything 

except the gearbox on low speed is a little jerky and service at Nissan dealers.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Exactly*



Zed Ed said:


> I'd just like a bit less weight and a more track focussed proposition, a la GT3


Without Nissan charging an extra £50k for taking some stuff out.
Maybe this club sport model thats coming next year for the JDM


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bluediamond said:


> Without Nissan charging an extra £50k for taking some stuff out.
> Maybe this club sport model thats coming next year for the JDM


You can buy the Nismo Club Sport pack now from Middlehurst for about £30K although I don't know if you would class that as good value or not?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> You can buy the Nismo Club Sport pack now from Middlehurst for about £30K although I don't know if you would class that as good value or not?


depending on price <> quality comparison you have to choose.

btw R1k is 50K upgrade I assume?


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

Does any one else find the paddle shift down changes a little tardy. Trying to drop two gears quickly impossible.

And I'd like a rear view camera.

Another gripe which I doubt can be changed is turning circle poor.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine didnt have the auto dipping passenger wing mirror when in reverse like BMW, Porsche etc have.

With all the electronic gismos on the car I could never understand why Nissan didnt think to help its owners protect those rather large and very expensive alloys 

Tony h


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Tony H said:


> Mine didnt have the auto dipping passenger wing mirror when in reverse like BMW, Porsche etc have.
> 
> With all the electronic gismos on the car I could never understand why Nissan didnt think to help its owners protect those rather large and very expensive alloys
> 
> Tony h


Its missing a lot of clever little touches that most german cars have such as this, folding mirrors, lazy locking, I pod integration. 
tbh my absolutely bog standard Golf Match commuter -mobile is better equipped. 
For such a high tech flagship its a bit disappointing.
I know the MY11 car has some of this but at £70k it should have everything that a £18k Golf has surely.


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> 2) No permanent outside temp display. WTF! I can't think of a single other car which has a temp display that doesn't permanently display it. Utterly stupid. Were they short of display space on the MFD or something? :chuckle:
> Particularly useful this time of year when you're trying to guess whether there might be ice on the road...
> !


Why don`t you program it permanently under the revcounter ?








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

The only thing that bothers me at the moment with a lot of snow and cold temps over here in Bavaria is the fact that the windshield wipers tend to retain snow and freeze up quite fast so you have to stop deice them and 2 minutes later they are useless again. 
A little heated wire in the window might work a charme.

On the same note I noticed that the doormirrors get dirty rather too fast driving in the rain, even with the heater on. I bet a different housing could help here.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Because I like to display the speed there as the analogue one is so vague as to be useless, especially when going through SPECS cameras etc.

It really shouldn't be optional, particularly as this is billed as an all-weather supercar, not just one for sunny climes.


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

Right !
That´s why I have the speed in the top left spot of the MFD...


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Too wide for multi story car parks - I managed to kerb 2 last week while being VERY careful


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

wolfandgang said:


> Why don`t you program it permanently under the revcounter ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your bonnet has been popped up or have you disconnected those?


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

Psssst !
There must be a connection problem ?:chuckle:


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Good Things:-
Styling
Pace
Everyday drive-ability
One hell of a looker
Big boot
Salesman at C/H Nissan

Bad Things:-
Nissan Customer Service/ dealers
Brakes are not under warranty
6 month service intervals
Transmission Oil Price
Pre/post track inspections
Tyre prices
Paint is poor and very soft
Car is not up to track work as advertised/ 3 laps of any circuit and its done
No pedestrian safety system removal for track
Still miss it, but Nissan were taking the piss with warranty exceptions


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

It's an epic car in every sense of the word.

It's the minor things that do bug you though.

Compared to my old 'last millenium' M5, it seems to lack a lot of nice to have comfort toys.

The black paint is crap and soft, but a wrap will fix that.

It is a shame the MFD is not more flexible and that you can't get mp3's into it.

The way the box downshifts in manual at exactly the same time you do really bugs me, but I just left it get on with it now.

Having to service the car 300 miles after the last service is just daft.

Main thing is that planting your right foot soon blasts all those niggles away! 

I'll try moving that monster rear view mirror up now I've read this thread:chuckle:


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

like 


speed / acceleration 

dislike 

tyre cost


----------

